
Technical Specification for the Delivery of Television Programs to the BBC [pdf] - CaliforniaKarl
http://dpp-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/specs/bbc/TechnicalDeliveryStandardsBBCFile.pdf
======
CaliforniaKarl
The actual document title is “TECHNICAL SPECIFICATION FOR THE DELIVERY OF
TELEVISION PROGRAMMES AS AS-11 FILES TO THE BBC”. I shortened it and used the
American spelling of “programmes” in order to fit the title length limit.

------
Maxious
See also: Netflix | Partner Help Center SPECIFICATIONS & GUIDES
[https://partnerhelp.netflixstudios.com/hc/en-
us/categories/2...](https://partnerhelp.netflixstudios.com/hc/en-
us/categories/202282037-SPECIFICATIONS-GUIDES)

Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14612537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14612537)

~~~
AnssiH
I found the subtitle ("Timed Text") style guides interesting, with
instructions ranging from e.g. "When Americans "love" or "hate" something, it
is enough to "like" or "dislike" in Finnish" to more obvious "Use a comma for
decimals: 1,5 not 1.5".

------
isostatic
This covers pre-made programs, like Doctor Who or whatever.

For live, or near-live, programs, the standard is [http://dpp-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/specs/...](http://dpp-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-
content/uploads/specs/bbc/TechnicalDeliveryStandardsClosetoTXBBC.pdf)

------
flingo
I like how TG4 has agreed to this standard, but RTE has not.

It's probably something really minor they disagree about, or they just haven't
gotten around to it.

------
ttoinou
Interesting, and feels like every editor of the BBC needs to have more than a
basic knowledge / usage of these technical matters. So for example be able to
inspect what every piece of software is doing with the content.

